# I noticed something odd at the local market today



## dillsandwitch (Oct 5, 2014)

So there I was just wandering around the local market this morning and there were 3 different stalls selling soap. Each had a wide range of colours and flavours available for roughly the same price per bar.

The odd thing that I noticed is that with the exception of 3 bars of each of the ranges they were all solid colours. The other 3 were a 2 colour swirl. Now here’s where it got me thinking things were odd. Each of the 3 bars at each stall that had the swirls were exactly the same as the ones at the other stalls. There was a blackcurrant and vanilla, lemongrass and a mango one.

Made me think that they all looked way to similar and uniform to be truly handmade soap. So here’s my theory on it. Its not "true" handmade soap but some crap made in china or someplace and sold insanely cheap and passed off as handmade soap. 

Makes me want to get good enough to sell mine to show them up. Long way off if I even ever consider it though.  But still it pings me off that it claims to be handmade.  Also sorry no pictures. I spoke to 3 of the 3 stall operators about what ingredients were used in each. One told me it was just vegetable oil but wouldn’t elaborate when I asked which ones and the other tried to tell me that it is possible to make cp soap without the use of lye. haha


Anyhoo. End rant

Dill


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 5, 2014)

Everybody wants in on what they think is the current money-maker. People go to markets and shows, see all the customers around soap booths and think they can get around the hard stuff (actually learning how to make their own soap) and just design a pretty package. Voila! They are zillionaire "soap makers". Works for some - like "You Smell"... not so much for others.


----------



## Moody Glenn (Oct 5, 2014)

Hello! I don't sell in craft shows -lack the patience- but I will occasionally "go undercover" and see what other soapers are making. To separate the wheat from the chaff I will look at the products and spark a conversation with the seller. I'll ask is it cp or melt and pour soap. I will sometimes get confused looks and they answer with "what in the world is cold process?" True - this happens!  My main question to many sellers is "say, how do you make this soap?" Thankfully, many will give a big smile and begin a very detailed explanation. You can see and feel their pride. The bogus sellers will just ignore the question...and me. I guess this happens in selling other crafts like candles. Ask candle sellers about wick sizes in relation to candle diameter and watch the 'just out for the money' sellers begin to sweat - they have no clue. Real candle crafters (like soapers) will give you a detailed and energetic lecture. Unfortunately, the general public has no idea and purchase just by looks and smells. It has always been this way and will continue to do so. Whenever you have wheat there will always be some chaff.


----------



## gaerwen (Oct 5, 2014)

Omg, so annoying that even such a thing as wholesome as crafting is becoming tainted by bulk-buy-bullcrap. No wonder people ask me constantly if I "actually make them yourself"...


----------



## Ktaggard (Oct 5, 2014)

My thoughts are the same as GlenMoody. I can tell within 30 seconds if they made it themselves. Just the other day I walked to a candle booth to see their products. I said "oh, your using palm wax." They seemed a little taken back that I would know that. And then I told them that wicking palm wax is driving me crazy. They smiled and looked at me blankly. They had no idea what I was talking about or what to say. 
I've done the same with cp soap.  All you have to do is mention cold process and you can usually tell. 
I think most of us that have spent endless hours and energy on our products will do more then just smile and avoid detailed questions. I know we all protect our trade secrets, but I love talking about my products to whoever will listen.


----------



## onelittlemoose (Oct 5, 2014)

Ah, this explains some of the questions I got at the farmer's market this summer while I was selling soap. There may have been a few undercover soapers... I think I passed! 

It's appalling that people would try to pass off the fake stuff as their own. At least if you're going to try that, take the time to familiarize yourself with the ingredients. Sheesh!

It's amazing how many people want to know what exactly is in their soap.  So many customers I talked to at the farmer's market (not all could have been soapers!) had some sort of allergy or sensitivity, and had to be careful with the soap they bought. To me it's just common sense, and basic responsibility, that you should know what's in the product you're selling (and claim to be making).


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 5, 2014)

I have to tell customers that ask what my soaps are made with is all soaps are fully labeled. Then I go on to explain that I have several different formulas and honestly cannot remember each one. Some of my fo's require different formulas. When I have 40-50 different bars of soap on display I simply cannot remember all. A few of mine never vary and those of course I can tell them what it is made from


----------



## pamielynn (Oct 5, 2014)

I had a girl apply for my show last year who does wool spinning - I was so excited to get her, until she told me that she also sells organic handmade soap. Told her we needed her certification if she was selling as organic. Then she tells me that SHE doesn't make it, she buys it and resells it -"but it's organic". Got the name of the place she gets the soap from and it's NOT certified organic (big surprise there). I came back and told her she could not bring it. It's a hand-crafted fair, for crying out loud; not a resale show. Some people.


----------



## cerelife (Oct 10, 2014)

On the flip-side of this issue, I don't appreciate vendors who get kind of snooty about making CP soap. Don't get me wrong...I make CP soap myself and I can certainly understand the frustration with 'fakers' such as the OP and others have mentioned! But when I'm on vacation and checking out (and usually purchasing, if I find something interesting) your soap and you ask me if I've ever used handmade soap and I tell you "Yes, I'm a soapmaker as well." -one would think that would be a positive thing!? As in -I make my own, but your bar of 'Whatev's' soap was interesting enough that I'm happy to pay you for it. But I've gotten some smug looks and comments ranging from "This is the real deal." (and then begin to question whether or not I know what CP means) to "Oh, did you buy a kit at the craft store?" 
Kitten Love are these people thinking?? It's not like I walked up and started spouting soapy stuff to these vendors...I only mention that I make soap if they ask me if I've ever used handmade soap!


----------



## Iluminada (Oct 21, 2014)

*Tell me about it*

I did a show two weeks ago and I was very upset with one of the soap vendors there. I really wanted to call her out in front of customers but refrained from doing so. She had no labels on the soaps. All she had was a sign that stated all organic ingredients and 100% essential oil. Now, if someone could please tell me, on what planet can I get cotton candy essential oil and butter pecan essential oil? Don't get me wrong. I have no problem with people using fragrance oil in soaps but if you use fragrance oils do not put a sign up stating you use 100% essential oils. I only use essential oils because I choose to cater to a different clientele. But of course, people who are just getting into using all natural products may not be aware that you cannot get essential oil out of a cotton candy.


----------

